# When do their tails get fluffy?



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm just curious as to roughly what age the big fluffy long hair in goldens tails develop. Murphy's is growing, but pretty slow, and I'm really looking forward to that beautiful long tail hair.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

It usually takes a while. Tucker's tail really started blossoming at around 6 or 7 months old. Goldens don't achieve their full adult coats and feathering until they around 2 years old and some even take longer than that.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

Teddy's tail is really starting to fan and he is almost 7 months.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You mean like this?


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> You mean like this?


:--saucer_eyes:That just makes me drool!!! Beautiful!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Scout is 8 months and he has a small sweeper tail...long way to go.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Murphysmom said:


> :--saucer_eyes:That just makes me drool!!! Beautiful!!


I know, huh. Me too :

She was in her prime then, around 5 years old I think. Murphy will get there


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I think I was just worried that I'd end up with the one golden who never got long hair on their tail, lol.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bogey is going to be two and still has practically no tail. I trim it every 10-14 days to encourage growth and bathe him regularly, but some dogs just don't have big tails. You could ask your breeder, if you are in touch with them, about the dog's parents and when they got their tails.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I just sent the breeder an email and asked if she by chance has any pictures of mom and dad's tails. I don't remember what they look like so I'd love to have a reminder. :


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank's tail is starting to get fluffy, he's 6 months. You really can't tell from his pic I posted for his 1/2 Birthday, it's fanned the other way.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Once they start growing it happens fast....

Parkers tail at 4 1/2 months










Parkers tail at 7 months


----------

